# How to Best Utilize Options under Detail?



## Azyiu (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for if this seems to be a dumb question. I self taught everything Lr related, but I can't say I understand what does each option or feature do.

Could some of you explain to me, or rather show me how I can best utilize options found under *Develop* > *Detail*? To elaborate further, I understand they are related to Sharpening and Noise Reduction, yet how do I use each individual option together? What do I go by when I am "messing with" (quite literally in my case) these settings?


----------



## missingelement (Jul 30, 2012)

This video should help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXtTeixz92A


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the video link, and I learned two new things I didn't know before!

Honestly, I did not know I could turn the sharpening view "on" and "off", nor I knew I could hold the "Alt" key to view images in their B&W form.


----------



## missingelement (Jul 31, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## Glenn NK (Aug 14, 2012)

Just read this thread - thanks from me for the sharpening video link.  I've been using LR sharpening for a few years, but picked up a few more tricks.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 15, 2012)

Useful link. Thanks.


----------



## missingelement (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm glad that everyone found the link useful!


----------

